# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη στο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος

## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει ένα πρόβλημα σε μία απο τις προπέλες του ( δεν ξέρω περισσότερα γιατί δεν το διάβασα το δελτίο τύπου, μου το μετέφεραν), και έτσι αναχώρησε κενό επιβατών απο το Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά για επιδιόρθωση του προβλήματος.
Το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο -  Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη θα μείνει ανεκτέλεστο!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ
Πειραιάς 11-09-2010

Η ΛΑΝΕ ανακοινώνει ότι το πλοίο της Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος παραμένει μετά την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου ελλιμενισμένο σε αυτό λόγω βλάβης στο υδραυλικό σύστημα των πτερύγων στην μια απο τις τρις προπέλες. Το πλοίο θα επιστρέψει σήμερα κενό επιβατών στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δεν βρεθεί σύντομα ανταλακτικο καλα Χριστουγεννα!

----------


## Eng

Δεν θυμαμαι και καλα αυτη τη στιγμη, αλλα αν ειναι της Lips το συστημα.. Οπως λεει και ο Αποστολος, για τα χριστουγεννα.. Αυτη εταιρια δν εχει πλεον spares για τετοια συστηματα μιας και ασχοληθηκε πολυ με τα συστηματα των waterjets.
Θα δουμε λοιπον....

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα ρεσάλτο στο διπλανο Ρομίλντα θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για το Σαμοθρακη τι θα λεγατε μιας που ειναι και αδερφο;

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρε μην είστε απαισιόδοξοι !! Γιατι να μην βρεθεί ανταλλακτικό ?Αν είναι θέμα ανταλλακτικού ,θα βρεθεί και θα πανε όλα καλά !
Μια ζωή παλιά βαπόρια είχαμε ,και ανταλλακτικά βρίσκαμε και μια χαρά ταξίδευαν !
Και όλη η δουλεία γινόταν με τηλέφωνο .
Τώρα με το ιντερνετ παπάδες βρίσκεις ,αρκεί να πληρώνεις

----------


## thanos75

> Βρε μην είστε απαισιόδοξοι !! Γιατι να μην βρεθεί ανταλλακτικό ?Αν είναι θέμα ανταλλακτικού ,θα βρεθεί και θα πανε όλα καλά !
> Μια ζωή παλιά βαπόρια είχαμε ,και ανταλλακτικά βρίσκαμε και μια χαρά ταξίδευαν !
> Και όλοι η δουλεία γινόταν με τηλέφωνο .
> Τώρα με το ιντερεν παπάδες βρίσκεις ,αρκεί να πληρώνεις


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...Επιπλέον θα προσέθετα ότι η εταιρία θα κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά προκειμένου να επισκευαστεί σύντομα, διότι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εκτελεί δρομολόγιο άγονης...και τα λεφτά που καταβάλλονται στην εταιρία είναι πολλά για αυτό και δε νομίζω πως της περισσεύει αυτή τη στιγμή άλλο πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει τον ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟ για αρκετό καιρό στις γραμμές που έχει...οπότε από το να χάνει χρήματα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 14.09.2010

Η ΛΑΝΕ πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ενημερώνει τους επιβάτες ότι απο την Τετάρτη 15.09.2010 το πλοίο μας επανέρχεται κανονικά στα δρομολόγιά του. Για την όποια ταλαιπωρία στο επιβατικό κοινό με την βλάβη του πλοίου μας σας ζητάμε συγνώμη. Η ΛΑΝΕ έκανε ότι ήταν δυνατόν για την εξομάλυνση της κατάστασης και την σωστή διαχείριση των επιβατών μας ώστε να φθάσουν στον προορισμό τους.

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλά ταξίδια να ευχηθούμε και πάλι στο πλήρωμα του!

----------

